# how long before i should notice muscle growth



## ollieboi

hello i have been going to the gym for about a month, month and a half

and i was just wondering how long before i should see some significant change in my muscle's and mayb a little advice on how to get the naturally

cheers guys


----------



## dan-mel

Eat more, lots more. Lots of protein. Lots of rest, and in 6 more months you should see some change. :thumb: it doesnt happen quickly


----------



## Uriel

Well I went from 11 stone 5lb to 13 stone in my first year of training but I've seen the same people train for 10 years without changing body shape at all so it's a complete ability/aptitude/discipline/talent/gnetic thing!


----------



## T_Woody

Should of noticed gainsby then really, starting off is the best for gainsm but we couldnt say until we saw your training programme and diet. Cos' is its crap, you won't gain much at all!


----------



## ollieboi

my diet isnt brilliant buh it's not to bad

i have started to see a little bit of change nothign really noticeable

i started bench pressing about 25-30 now i'm on about 40

so there has been a little change but i guess i'm just going to have to work a hell of alot harder


----------



## MXMAD

ollieboi said:


> my diet isnt brilliant buh it's not to bad
> 
> i have started to see a little bit of change nothign really noticeable
> 
> i started bench pressing about 25-30 now i'm on about 40
> 
> so there has been a little change but i guess i'm just going to have to work a hell of alot harder


Diet is key to growing mate, piost you diet up in the diet section and people will help out with it :thumb:

If your diet is sorted and you training, resting enough you should notice a little change

But to pack on real muscle it takes time as others have said

Stick to it and you will soon grow

Take some pictures now and then some in 3 months, as you grow slowley and look at yourself everyday you don't really notice


----------



## pastanchicken

diet is key mate, believe me, i neglected it for years, lots of hard work wasted!!


----------



## ollieboi

cheers will do


----------



## fozzy

if u want to see a lot of growth ive learnt from reading then experience compounds are the way to go

however diet is key like people have already said

with compounds and a good diet you'll grow in no time


----------

